# Barker Clarinet | Musical Sampling



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey folks,

We're pleased to release our latest sample endeavor, *Barker Clarinet*! Hope you dig it. 


_*Barker Clarinet* is a true legato clarinet library performed by conductor and educator, Joshua Barker. 

Recorded at Orb Studios in Austin, TX – we aimed to create an agile, emotive clarinet. We recorded all of the performances with natural, progressive vibrato. In our view, this helps warm up the sound and expands the emotional range of the instrument.

Each patch was produced to more uniquely address certain contexts. The Emotional patch includes a more subtle style of vibrato – fragile but confident. The Workhorse patch is an agile, mezzo-forte instrument – great for traditional, upbeat contexts.

The Fat Lead was actually recorded in the same space as Sasaki Trumpet/Austin Saxes – initially intended as an energetic compliment to those two libraries. What we found is that it also serves as an excellent, emotional instrument for strong, dramatic contexts where you really want the clarinet to properly sing. 

Lastly, we included a Breaths patch – to help sell the performance with both short inhales and longer, subdued inhales with the clarinetist in the ready position._


Price: *$69*

Available now: *Barker Clarinet*










​


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 26, 2022)

This sounds awesome Aaron!


----------



## clisma (Sep 26, 2022)

Amazing work... demos sound outstanding. Purchased very quickly and am just in need of exactly this sound in a cue today. Wonderful timing.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 26, 2022)

Dude, the demos are so good.


----------



## AMBi (Sep 26, 2022)

Amazing as always!
The Atelier series is hit after hit


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 26, 2022)

oh man, cant get enough clarinets! Thank You!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Wow! This sounds amazing! I hope you would consider a bass clarinet library.

pretty please


----------



## rottoy (Sep 26, 2022)

Damn you, just when I thought my wallet was safe.
(Test of the 'Emotional' patch)
View attachment BarkerClarinetEmotionalTest.mp3


----------



## José Herring (Sep 26, 2022)

Sounds amazing! Great job Aaron.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 26, 2022)

Killer.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 26, 2022)

A certain Claireinet just removed from tentative Cart, along with related WW.
Instant _Barker_ fan !! 🐶


----------



## Marsen (Sep 26, 2022)

Impressive.


----------



## ImJim (Sep 26, 2022)

God, these performance-focused patches in which shorts are seamlessly implemented without any KS are the future of legato instruments. We absolutely need "Austin Trombones" to pair with the saxes now!


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 26, 2022)

Wow. Nicely Done!


----------



## rottoy (Sep 26, 2022)

Had to take the 'Emotional' patch for another spin with this classic Williams motif.
View attachment Tale of Viktor Navorski Test.mp3


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 26, 2022)

This sounds phenomenal!



rottoy said:


> Had to take the 'Emotional' patch for another spin with this classic Williams motif.
> View attachment Tale of Viktor Navorski Test.mp3




The key clicks are rather prominent in context. Is there much you can do about that by using a different patch? Thanks for sharing because it sounds remarkable and totally convincing


----------



## ImJim (Sep 26, 2022)

rottoy said:


> Had to take the 'Emotional' patch for another spin with this classic Williams motif.
> View attachment Tale of Viktor Navorski Test.mp3


The repeated notes and almost unexpected staccatos are wonderful. Would be a looong pain to program the same performance with keyswitches in order to get that same natural, intuitive flowing melody. That's an instant buy for me!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 26, 2022)

You can never have enough clarinet libraries *©*


----------



## Germain B (Sep 26, 2022)

Wow !


----------



## José Herring (Sep 26, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> This sounds phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the only thing that's kind of throwing the realism. Realistically you would hope that the clarinetist had sufficiently maintained the clarinet well enough so that key clacks were not existent. The "pop" from slamming the fingers down on the open hole keys are really convincing. That high metallic key clicking is kind of distracting. I am so hoping that the noises are separate because everything else sounds really good.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 26, 2022)

Always a big surprise what you guys come up with. Instant buy!

Please do all woodwinds in that quality! So good!


----------



## Karmand (Sep 26, 2022)

Incredible demos - nice nice solo tone... the key noises? Can they be controlled to be less?


----------



## Jrides (Sep 26, 2022)

My guess is that the key noises probably can’t be controlled… Or I imagine someone would’ve spoken up by now. I am curious about the same thing though.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 26, 2022)

As always, your kind words mean a lot. Thank you!

Regarding finger key clicks - all of those magic noises were baked into the performances. They weren't added in. I personally love those details.


----------



## ryans (Sep 26, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Regarding finger key clicks - all of those magic noises were baked into the performances.


I'm loving those key clicks


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 26, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> As always, your kind words mean a lot. Thank you!
> 
> Regarding finger key clicks - all of those magic noises were baked into the performances. They weren't added in. I personally love those details.


make solo strings with finger clicks and I'll also be totally in (seriously!)


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Sep 27, 2022)

Sounds great! Especially those repeated notes. It had been hinted before that an update was in the works for the rest of the Atelier horns that would add some sort of RR function. Is there an ETA now that it’s been implemented for the clarinet?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2022)

Yes please do all the Woodwinds !


----------



## Vlzmusic (Sep 27, 2022)

Magic in the making.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 27, 2022)

Just throw a click track over it, and convince your friends you hired a real player. Ask me how I know.

View attachment Mixdown-mir.mp3


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2022)

Are there multiple mic positions?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 27, 2022)

Sounds phenomenal, Aaron! Congrats!


----------



## FireGS (Sep 27, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Are there multiple mic positions?


Just close/room-ish.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Sep 27, 2022)

Another Musical Sampling home run! Wonderful.


----------



## ImJim (Sep 27, 2022)

By the way, how many round robins for the shorts? There's no info about RRs on the product page. @rottoy & @FireGS could you maybe play repeated stacs and let us know what you hear?


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 27, 2022)

Very nice, very playable, fun to noodle with, very well priced. Recorded near where I live in Austin!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2022)

Just out of curiosity, I'm wondering if these are phase-aligned samples?


----------



## rottoy (Sep 27, 2022)

ImJim said:


> By the way, how many round robins for the shorts? There's no info about RRs on the product page. @rottoy & @FireGS could you maybe play repeated stacs and let us know what you hear?


Okay, so I have a sneaky confession to make, that I hope Aaron won't object to:
I discovered that you can utilise Big Bob's Ultra TKT script for this, 
by loading it into the third script slot.
But before you do so, you need to temporarily bypass the first two scripts, then set up the TKT
(set it to Active, set the keyrange, also make sure to not have any release group selected).
Then reactivate the first two scripts.





So there's no actual neighbour-zone RR functionality included (yet).
You can even cook up some decent trills with this.
View attachment BarkerClarinetFakeRRTrills.mp3


----------



## Scamper (Sep 27, 2022)

What a nice surprise. The clarinet sounds fantastic and it looks really playable too.
Also I still need a solo clarinet - that's an instant buy!

Now the other woodwinds too, please.


----------



## ImJim (Sep 27, 2022)

rottoy said:


> Okay, so I have a sneaky confession to make, that I hope Aaron won't object to:
> I discovered that you can utilise Big Bob's Ultra TKT script for this,
> by loading it into the third script slot.
> But before you do so, you need to temporarily bypass the first two scripts, then set up the TKT
> ...


Nice tweak. Though that fake RR script affects every triggered sample including sustains right?

Don't know how MS scripting works with this instrument, but the playable staccatos must be different samples layered on top of sustains I guess? In this case it would be great to have that RR script only affecting attacks (if they're layered on top). That way regular legatos would still sound coherent, without that audible pitch-shifted sample effect.


----------



## ImJim (Sep 27, 2022)

In any case, I think all Atelier products (Sasaki, Austin, and upcoming releases) would *really *benefit from same-note retonguing abilities _AND 3x or _4x round robins for their shorts / staccs. 

No need to re-record shorts - RR borrowing could easily do the trick and give satisfactory results. And I'd feel bad if Aaron had to go through hours of extra recording sessions "just" for a few stacc samples 😅 proper rescripting would be perfect already! 

Big band / jazz idiomatic lines and rhythmic melodies use repeated notes very,* very* often, let's not forget it!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Sep 27, 2022)

How would you rate this clarinet for lyrical legato Hollywood soundtrack writing? Is it geared more for jazz arrangements? I already have the Claire clarinet, and I like and own the Sasaki trumpet, which I love, but I‘m questioning if I need another clarinet.


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 27, 2022)

Aaron, you're such a great composer...
Your demo tracks are always a joy to listen too.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 27, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> How would you rate this clarinet for lyrical legato Hollywood soundtrack writing? Is it geared more for jazz arrangements? I already have the Claire clarinet, and I like and own the Sasaki trumpet, which I love, but I‘m questioning if I need another clarinet.


I've tried most of them, don't know if you have a clarinet this good out of the box with minimal editing. FWIW. YMMV.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 27, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> As always, your kind words mean a lot. Thank you!
> 
> Regarding finger key clicks - all of those magic noises were baked into the performances. They weren't added in. I personally love those details.


I agree. My comment wasn't a criticism about the library, but just my taste in that particular context and mix. I think this sounds really fantastic.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 28, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> How would you rate this clarinet for lyrical legato Hollywood soundtrack writing? Is it geared more for jazz arrangements? I already have the Claire clarinet, and I like and own the Sasaki trumpet, which I love, but I‘m questioning if I need another clarinet.


In short, brevity of programming with reasonably credible results is everything to me. I just want to play in what I want while riding the modwheel and call it a day.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Sep 28, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> In short, brevity of programming with reasonably credible results is everything to me. I just want to play in what I want while riding the modwheel and call it a day.


Sounds good, Aaron. Thanks.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 28, 2022)

I do rock music, but this library sounds so amazing, I keep trying to find excuses to buy it. That is one fantastic-sounding sample library. Kudos to Music Sampling.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2022)

PavlovsCat said:


> I do rock music, but this library sounds so amazing, I keep trying to find excuses to buy it. That is one fantastic-sounding sample library. Kudos to Music Sampling.


If Björk can have a bass clarinet sextet on her new album, so can you!


----------



## micrologus (Sep 30, 2022)

As a clarinet player, I think it sounds great, pity that there are no non-vibrato long notes...


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2022)

micrologus said:


> As a clarinet player, I think it sounds great, pity that there are no non-vibrato long notes...


The clarinet you're holding in your avatar has the strangest mouthpiece I've ever seen


----------



## handz (Sep 30, 2022)

Sounds really good, a nice little library.


----------



## micrologus (Sep 30, 2022)

Rob said:


> The clarinet you're holding in your avatar has the strangest mouthpiece I've ever seen


You can’t believe how I felt when I played a cello library with my Akai EWI!


----------



## rottoy (Sep 30, 2022)

Rob said:


> The clarinet you're holding in your avatar has the strangest mouthpiece I've ever seen


Pay no reed to this man's jesting, for he's just jealous of @micrologus clarinet worth.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 30, 2022)

Great library Aaron. Instant buy. A steal at $39 for THIS!


----------



## DJiLAND (Sep 30, 2022)

Even if it was more expensive I would have bought it. Really great!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey Aaron - you must be selling a kajillion of these. Purchased about 50 mins ago and still no email? Did my purchase not go through or just backed up?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 30, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey Aaron - you must be selling a kajillion of these. Purchased about 50 mins ago and still no email? Did my purchase not go through or just backed up?


Hi Rob - I actually don’t see a purchase from you. Let’s sort this out in DM’s.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 30, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hi Rob - I actually don’t see a purchase from you. Let’s sort this out in DM’s.


Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2022)

I know this instrument wasn't probably conceived for classical pieces, but for the sheer fun of it I tried it on the theme from Mozart concerto and it's not terrible, even the vibrato doesn't get in the way as much as I feared... 

View attachment Barker clarinet Moz.mp3


----------



## Denkii (Sep 30, 2022)

I enjoy the entire Atelier series so far and while I am not in need for this particular one right now (but will probably end up picking it up later anyway), I just needed to say: The Raindance demo is awesome and I really, really enjoy it.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 1, 2022)

Really enjoying this library so far! @Aaron Sapp kindly provided a giveaway copy for our subs, so please come join in on the fun!


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 2, 2022)

My god, I compared this clarinet to all the other dry ones I have and it is by far the most beautiful! Looking forward to more of these.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 3, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Really enjoying this library so far! @Aaron Sapp kindly provided a giveaway copy for our subs, so please come join in on the fun!



Cool review, @ChrisSiuMusic - thanks!


----------



## chrisav (Oct 16, 2022)

Just bought this a few hours ago, and based on my first noodlings all I have to say is 🤯


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 16, 2022)

This is a very nice clarinet. And I like the variety of tonal options. Probably the best legato I've ever tried


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 16, 2022)

Just got it today - lovely. Maybe not the ultimate "kill them all" for all occasions, as it may be less suited for strict classical, but it covers lots of ground, has its own character, and definitely is a keeper. Also the intro price was sweet.


----------



## Garlu (Oct 16, 2022)

Wonderful library! Already using it in a project. Thanks for creating it and make it so affordable!


----------



## Stevie (Oct 16, 2022)

micrologus said:


> As a clarinet player, I think it sounds great, pity that there are no non-vibrato long notes...


I totally second that. But I don't think it's doable afterwards.
The tone of the clarinet is really amazing, just as I always wanted a clarinet to sound.


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 16, 2022)

Bought it. Thanks!


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 17, 2022)

Wow, this library does sound fantastic! I’ve gone over my spending limit for a while so I can’t get it right now. But man, I love the tone and all those “imperfections” that make it real and raw. Well done!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 17, 2022)

Fantastic product. Anything you play sounds great. Even a monkey randomly hitting keys.


----------



## Markastellor (Oct 18, 2022)

A word to the wise. Get this before the sale ends. This is crazy good for the price.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 18, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Fantastic product. Anything you play sounds great. Even a monkey randomly hitting keys.


True test of a sample library. Cattle prod my corgi on the keys and voila: avante-garde masterpiece.


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 18, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> True test of a sample library. Cattle prod my corgi on the keys and voila: avante-garde masterpiece.


Make a great duet: add the monkey.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Make a great duet: add the monkey.


With my piano skills we can make it a trio!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 18, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Make a great duet: add the monkey.


----------



## Remnant (Oct 19, 2022)

Picked it up this morning still on intro sale. Amazing how much better I sound playing this than playing the actual clarinet decades ago in my high school marching band. Great instrument.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 19, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Picked it up this morning still on intro sale. Amazing how much better I sound playing this than playing the actual clarinet decades ago in my high school marching band. Great instrument.


Well if this might make you feel a bit better, I got kicked out of my junior high school marching band………
The teacher who led the band was totally perplexed when he noticed I was playing perfectly in time but marching in a different cadence.
He actually had the audacity to request I marched in time while stating “how are you playing in time and marching out of time?”
Well at the tender age of 14 I was as charming as I am now. I told the band director to go fuck himself and for some reason he actually kicked me out of the marching band!

Yes I concur the Barker Clarinet sounds WONDERFUL! & YES! I bought it but honestly I have no intention in trying to replicate my junior high school marching band……….


----------



## chrisav (Oct 19, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Well if this might make you feel a bit better, I got kicked out of my junior high school marching band………
> The teacher who led the band was totally perplexed when he noticed I was playing perfectly in time but marching in a different cadence.
> He actually had the audacity to request I marched in time while stating “how are you playing in time and marching out of time?”
> Well at the tender age of 14 I was as charming as I am now. I told the band director to go fuck himself and for some reason he actually kicked me out of the marching band!
> ...


A marching band teacher who is unfamiliar with the concept of polymeter... smh


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 19, 2022)

chrisav said:


> A marching band teacher who is unfamiliar with the concept of polymeter... smh


Looking back, my thoughts exactly,for all I know he might have been a Social Studies teacher,I can’t remember,it was Junior High after all.


----------



## Jrides (Oct 19, 2022)

I want this. However… I have no use for it. Also, I have never written anything that made use of a clarinet. If this damn thing is still on intro price tomorrow, screw it. I’m really trying to hold out but… It just keeps sitting there staring at me whispering…. Even though you shouldn’t, you still have a chance.


----------



## ibanez1 (Oct 19, 2022)

Jrides said:


> I want this. However… I have no use for it. Also, I have never written anything that made use of a clarinet. If this damn thing is still on intro price tomorrow, screw it. I’m really trying to hold out but… It just keeps sitting there staring at me whispering…. Even though you shouldn’t, you still have a chance.


I feel the same way. I would find a way to use it in softer pieces but it's definitely far from a "need". I would probably never write some clarinet jazz piece as that is just not my type of music. I still "need" to use the 8DIO claire alto flute I already bought .


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 19, 2022)

I just noticed the instrument lets you trill by holding a note and quickly pressing/releasing the other note. Which is a nice and unexpected bit of extra playability. (However, the instrument isn't specifically made to handle lots of reps, nor would I expect it to be.) Nice attention to programming detail.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 19, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I just noticed the instrument lets you trill by holding a note and quickly pressing/releasing the other note. Which is a nice and unexpected bit of extra playability. (However, the instrument isn't specifically made to handle lots of reps, nor would I expect it to be.) Nice attention to programming detail.


Yeah I wish it was more common, other instruments in the Atelier series do that as well. 
Really nice to have for some small ornaments here and there.


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 20, 2022)

I've got clarinet all over a score that is almost ready to be finalized; looking forward to seeing how this instrument slots in.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 20, 2022)

Jrides said:


> I want this. However… I have no use for it. Also, I have never written anything that made use of a clarinet. If this damn thing is still on intro price tomorrow, screw it. I’m really trying to hold out but… It just keeps sitting there staring at me whispering…. Even though you shouldn’t, you still have a chance.


We usually leave the door open for last-minute buyers (we composers are natural procrastinators after all), but once those trickle off we'll close the intro gate. Looking like tomorrow.


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 20, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> We usually leave the door open for last-minute buyers (we composers are natural procrastinators after all), but once those trickle off we'll close the intro gate. Looking like tomorrow.


Well, that gave me enough time to finally cave in. 🙃


----------



## eschroder (Oct 20, 2022)

Ugh! Felt left out so now I own it too


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Oct 20, 2022)

I managed to hold out for the intro period, but when it was still on sale after it ended I caved!


----------



## Remnant (Dec 3, 2022)

Here the emotional patch in context. Obviously a very simple part, but I love the tone of this instrument.


----------

